# I'm thinking it's time to leave.....



## smoked (Aug 13, 2007)

recently I posted a opinion, it was not intended to offend anyone, it was just an opinion.  since then I can only say that I feel like I've been blacklisted by karl rove himself..... sadly enough my opinion I stated had already been stated by another individual on the forum, however certain individuals decided that I was being a horses rear, therefore I guess it's time for me to bow out and just keep to myself so that way the only person I could possibly offend is either myself, the little lady or the dog.....


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know what you said or are refuring to but if in any way I happened to make you feel bad  I had no intention to do so


----------



## smoked (Aug 13, 2007)

trust me, it was not you...those who it was already know.....


----------



## msmith (Aug 13, 2007)

No need to leave smoked we all have our moments from time to time. If everyone was the same it would be a dull world. Stick around and keep on smoking Bro.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 13, 2007)

As for me, I can deal with opinions that I might not agree with.  I urge you to not leave the forum and to continue to share as you see fit. Your leaving would be a loss for you and also those on the forum that might benefit from your posts.  Think about it and take care, Bill


----------



## smoked (Aug 13, 2007)

I appreciate that marvin, but honestly I stated an opinion (something I thought we could do in a free world) and then since been treated as if I was more evil then osama bin laden.......and trust me, I'm putting it much nicer then it has been, I know when I'm not wanted or appreciated.....granted it may be just from one small demographic, but it's there and I have too many other things to worry about then that crap....guess from now on I have to take a second look before I break bread with anyone.....don't get me wrong, I'll keep the smoke thin and blue, but those I share with I'll make sure they keep their daggers sheathed......


----------



## flagriller (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow...sorry to hear, what post was it?


----------



## javajoe (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Smoked,
There are Yahoo's on every forum. Don't sweat it. People have there own opinions, good and bad. I noticed around here you have to tread lightly and be a conformist. But pretty much it's a smoking forum as you know unless you venture out to general discussion. Tread lightly my friend. Hope ya stay around!


----------



## navionjim (Aug 13, 2007)

Hay Smoked Don't leave!

I appreciate your input and opinions! Besides if you leave I'm going to be the only outspoken jerk left here. Opinions are like *******s, everyone's got one. Hell I'm a liberal Democrat living in Houston Texas! You Should meet some of the "opinions" I deal with every day!

Like water off a duck's back my friend, don't let other's misguided words bother you. Say your ground and right where your at. I don't even know what you might have said but I'll sure defend your right to say it.
Jimbo


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 13, 2007)

Smoked,  I am a new guy here and very much enjoy the info I have received from this site, including your posts.

But in this case, you made your point in your first post of the other thread and it was received and an explanation was given.  There really was no need to go further.  A couple more posts by you and then refered to people as being "lazy".  Well, all of us are lazy in certain ways, but it does strike a nerve when someone calls us that.  Is it being lazy to pay someone to change the oil in your car, paint your house, fix your plumbing, etc.?

You are right about free speech, but you have to give that to others as well.  My mamma always told me, "If you can dish it out, you better be able to take it."  Pass the spaghetti!


----------



## 316sports (Aug 13, 2007)

Well said Cacade.....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 13, 2007)

Smoked,

I am not sure what you are referring to either and I am the admin
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have not personally heard or read anything that you have said that I would label as worth getting ousted over.

I have not spoken to the other moderators about you so I may just be in the dark due to my busy schedule that I seem to keep.. but if anyone is treating you unkindly just because you have a certain opinion then let me deal with that.

Why don't you shoot me a PM with the details of your complaint and let me deal with it.. a lot of times these things are just communication problems and not as big as they seem.


If anyone else has a side to this story, please speak up.

On a further note.. I don't know of anyone being asked to conform to anything or having to tread lightly.. I would like more details on that as well if anyone wishes to elaborate a little for me.

Thanks everyone for supporting your fellow members... everyone has opinons and that what makes the world go 'round and keeps life from being dull.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 13, 2007)

ok boys, back to our one big sand box, no running off with your toys to not share.  I read the thread and didn't think your post warranted the response you got, remember, perception is in the eye of the beholder, perhaps they mis-took your posting as directly derrogatory with intent to cause direct harm, I didn't.  Let it go...You contribute a great deal to this site, how many people here have differing opinions?  Every single one of us...as we say at the tavern...as the bar stool turns....


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 13, 2007)

Bill - from time to time we all say something that seemingly gets slammed, flamed, or just plain shot down by someone else. It happens. I think a lot of the communication is lost without the ability to hear the tone and see the expression from anothers words. I wouldn't take what was said personally to the point of leaving the forum. Just let is slide and move on to the next thread.

I still believe this is the best and friendliest forum on the net. Even when opinions are aired.

BTW all... when posting our opinions, or oppositions, lets try to read them before submitting them. Sometimes they can be re-worded to better emphasize what is truely meant without stepping on someones toes.

Keep Smokin


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 13, 2007)

and this too shall pass......   stick around smoked, it happens to us all.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 13, 2007)

Smoked, I guess I missed that but I've been in that position but I've also learned to ignore the few and not let them deprive me of something I enjoy. I value your opinions and help you have given to people on this thread. Please hang in here with us


----------



## josh (Aug 13, 2007)

Cascadedad, I could not agree more. Well said!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 13, 2007)

Whoa Smoked! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I just went back and reread that whole thread and there is nothing that is that bad. My opinions aren't all that different than yours, so I do understand!
What is funny to me that recipe is so much like one that one of my sisters had to make for her ex ... (if you would like details, PM me) ... anyhow, there is no accounting for taste. I will never understand why people like McDonalds ... credos to their advertisers. If we can't state our opinions without guilt ... then I'm outa here too! 
We all love you Smoked ... so stick around!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 13, 2007)

*I agree, this ain't a perfect world, and we all say things that we wish we could take back. Please stay, you ARE our friend!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 13, 2007)

Now that I am a little more in tune with what is going on let me offer some words of what I like to call wisdom but some folks may label it horse poop.. and that's ok
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I agree with Joe.. with no voice deflections, facial expressions, gestures, etc. it is extremely difficult to show/read what is really being meant by what is being said.

Things can easily be taken out of context and because we know this, it falls upon us as members to read what we write and make needed changes before hitting the submit button.

I noticed a smiley after the "lazy" statement which would make me automatically take what was said with a grain of salt.

I don't totally agree that everyone who uses commercial products are necessarily lazy.. I think we all enjoy the products that allow us to be lazy so we can get other things done and still have a few things that are enjoyable.

I mean if we want to label things as lazy lets start with the microwave..  nothing out of a microwave tastes as good as when it first comes off the grill or smoker but it works and am sure glad to have one.

Does that make me lazy? No just maybe too busy to do otherwise so instead of doing without I can now have what I like without having to cook it for several hours.

You and every other member on this forum have a right to your opinions and you have a right to state your opinions just like I do.

It just falls upon our shoulders to try and say things without making people feel like they are wrong for not sharing our own views.

Heck, I want everyone to share my views and I don't mind saying it but I have had to come to the stark realization that few folks do
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On the flip side of this coin... every forum member has to realize that occasionally folks are gonna make statements that may go against what we think or believe and it is in our best interest to take most of it with a grain of salt.

Smoked.. I think you truly believe that folks who use commercial spaghetti sauce are out of their minds and are too lazy to whip up some homemade.. you have a right to that opinion and I think you should stick by that if that is what you think.

I respect that opinion although I personally have been known to use sauce in a jar when I get home late and the kids are wanting supper before bedtime..

The jar stuff works in a pinch.

it all boils down to this and it's already been said but I am going to repeat it just because I want to..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If any of us wants to make our "out of the box" opinions be known in public then we have to be ready to be met with some opposition.

I can say Hunt's ketchup is better than Hienz pretty safely and not get feathers ruffled too badly but if I say something like.. 

_"Folks who use Jiffy Mix instead of homemade cornbread are lazy"_ 

then I have to assume that quite a few folks are gonna start throwing some tomatoes.

You can't get upset when they throw tomatoes you just dodge them and be happy that you got to make your opinion known to the world.

No body needs to leave the forum.. everyone is welcome to use whatever kind of spaghetti sauce they want to use..

Lazy sauce or homemade.. it is perfectly ok and does not reflect on a persons character.

Just my 2 cents.. ok maybe it's a nickels worth


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 13, 2007)

On a forum, it is difficult to always get the meaning, since there are no facial expressions and tone of voice to put with the words (as PigCicles pointed out)...Soooooo...here is a good rule of thumb - 

If someone says something like "...Lazy!!!!", and then they follow it with an EMOTICON with the tongue sticking out in a funny way, that comment should be taken as a JOKE, and not taken seriously.  

That's what emoticons are for.  They are there to add "tone."  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I agree that reading before you submit a post, and making sure you can't be misunderstood is a very good thing!  BUT, at the same time, folks should try not to be oversensitive about what is posted.  

I re-read the entire Spaghetti thread, and I took smoked's comments as just poking fun at those who "dared" to use a commercial sauce.  Sharp tongued maybe, but joking just the same.  

*Important Addendum:*  I don't speak for my husband.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not gonna spend 5 hours making a scratch sauce now, when I can find a pretty good canned sauce that I can 'doctor' (add to) with Ground beef, onions, garlic, mushrooms, gr. peppers and some chiles. Call me lazy .. I don't care!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 13, 2007)

Horse poop!!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 13, 2007)

Jeff...How can you possibly think that Hunt's is better than Heinz????


----------



## flagriller (Aug 13, 2007)

Over a spaghetti sauce recipe and using a canned sauce as a starter base? Wow


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 13, 2007)

JUST KIDDING!!! Jeff and folks, we have always been a tight knit little family but as we go thru these growing pains there's gonna be lil hiccup's, it must be expected from being the biggest smoking site on the web, it's not a lil family anymore, still is and always will be my home so roll with the punch's folks.................It's ALL good!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




If i have offended anybody with this post, then you deserved it!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 13, 2007)

Ohhhhhh the DRAMA.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm making the same observation as Flagriller. Why spend our time on this when we have sooo many political candidates, so many borders, so many product recalls, *and so many smokers to buy. Now That's something to talk about.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello, my name is Cdad..........

and I am lazy.

Pretty much why I bought a GOSM.  Man those ribs were good for lunch.  Used a store bought sauce and heated in the microwave.  Shared them with a co-worker.  He said next time I make some, let him know and he'll bring me some to smoke for him.

(....Burp.....)  Scuse me.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 13, 2007)

my 2 cents over this...
If someone posts a recipe, we should be happy they thought of us to share it with.  Try it, if you like it keep it, if not, don't make it anymore or improve it.
I've said this in the past;  recipes are nothing more than guidelines, one size does not fit all.  You should change it to suite yours and your families tastes, we are not all the same.  
So let's all make up and go forward smoking, sharing, and being happy with what we cook.  In the grand scheme of things using a store bought pre-made item in a recipe is trivial.


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I use sauce in a jar because I AM lazy! But, I don't use sausage in a tube and I make my own, so I'm not lazy in that respect. It's all relative.

It all boils down to this. You gave your "Good Bye I'm not appreciated or wanted so I'm leaving" post to gain attention from the people here. Well, you got it. And lot's of it! Had you not been seeking attention, you would have just not posted at all and just left. I personally won't pander to people who call attention to themselves for sympathy. If you want to go, then go. I can't stop you nor can anyone else. But, it seems you want us to beg for you not to leave. I won't do that. (And remember, this is MY opinion)

It's been said that you offer a lot of great information. You seem well liked here. I personally don't know you, but my advice (for what it's worth) is to suck it up, move on, and keep posting. If you don't, then that's your choice. You will lose because there are nice people here with a lot of great information. Nobody says you have to like everyone here or everyone here has to like you! If you have a beef with someone, PM/IM them and tell them YOUR opinion of them. Let them know they're being a poopie pants or whatever vernacular you choose. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm sure most of us here are man (or woman) enough to take the heat..

If you leave here because of someone elses opinion, then I wish you the best. If you choose to stay, then stay and get over it! This site is too good for petty BS pity threads!


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 13, 2007)

While attending *The Gathering* back in June the famous Ultramag and I were talking about SMF while enjoying "something cool to drink" in the shade (it was a HOT day!) and observing the action around Tonto & Bud's Lang.

Mag said, "You know, sometimes I go back and read what I posted and it doesn't EVEN sound like I meant it." _I had to totally agree._

Without being face to face it is really hard to catch the true meaning sometimes.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When you are typing that post or response think about that.

Oh yeah. Smoked, any one who appreciates Bill the Cat is fine by me. Stick around, it gets better.


----------



## doc (Aug 13, 2007)

I completely agree with ya Mike. afterall we are allowing a machine to represent our thoughts and comments, and that will never touch a face to face conversation. I feel that in real life, I'm much funnier, and better looking too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Aside from that, pick your battles. No one's got enough time or conviction to make everything from scratch. I will use JD sausage, because I don't have the means to make my own. Plus I think its pretty tasty. On the other hand however, you will NEVER find premade frozen burgers in my house. I do care enough to make those myself. Two words: personal preference. If you don't like it, don't do it that way. That's the great thing about free will. 

This is a great thinktank of a collective passion: barbecue. Let's keep it that way and let everyone bring their opinions, ideas, critisism, and critiques. Our diversity is what defines us,and makes SMF so great, and this place as a whole is greater than the sum of its parts!


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmm................  You know, I feel the same way!


----------



## smksignals (Aug 13, 2007)

Good post. agreed !! I am new here also, but not new to posting on forums. gotta have thick skin. _It is the internet afterall ...._

Oh by the way, I cut up some leftover fatty and added it to some commercial spaghetti sauce the other day, and threw it on some bread. Darn it was a good sandwich. Guess I'm lazy too !!!


----------



## zapper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh... suck it up cowboy!

Even if it was an all out attack on you, it would have only been one person. Lookie here, there are about 20 folks that have come to your aid and offered their support or tried to show that they appreciate your company. Cry a little if it helps, but then get back on that horse and ride!


Ain't no sissies round here, might be a couple of crybabies, but there ain't no sissies!






(You realize of course, that I have not yet read the thread inquestion)


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 13, 2007)

Az_Redneck: you said it all!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thick skin is needed, in my opinion, for life in general. 

I have many other things floating around in my head (some not so nice
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ), but for respect of the board, OTBS, and the Smoking Gods (since I've got some ribs on the smoker as I type) I'm going to keep those nuggets to myself! Love this site too much to ever think of leaving...ever!


----------



## jon3000 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Bill (Smoked) don't you dare leave! I'm still new in here and need lots more help from both you and recipees from Tatonka.

You know if we were always afraid to express our opinions, or risk being misunderstood, I think this world would be a pretty boring place. 

Stay in here, don't take differing opinions personal, and keep smoking!!!


----------



## kueh (Aug 13, 2007)

If this is over the use of a canned product.... who here has the time to make their own ketchep/catsup.  Before the commercial products, people had to stew up their own version.

As for expressing opinions, this is a FORUM.  You should feel free to say whatever you want (within tasteful boundaries).

I welcome being contradicted.  If I'm wrong or doing something wrong, I'd like to correct things.

Could someone explain the karl rove thing ?


----------



## javajoe (Aug 13, 2007)

LAZY!!!


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 13, 2007)

No, he said to call him "Lazy.. I don't care!"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Not just "Lazy".. Were you being lazy and not wanting to type any more than you had to?


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 13, 2007)

My suggestion would be to come back and don't let this get to you.  Now, if some on this board want to keep bringing up the canned thing and rubbing your nose in it, or making a joke out of it every chance they get, then tell them to kiss it and walk off.

I did at another forum and couldn't be happier to be away from a bunch of twits who can't let something go.

But as I said, until that happens, keep contributing to this forum.  Your knowledge (combined with everyone else's) is what makes this place so wonderful.


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 13, 2007)

*For the Purists

* (NOTE:  I have NEVER made homemade ketchup or worcestershire.) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



 
*Homemade Ketchup
* 
1 peck tomatoes
1/2 c. sugar
2 tbs. dry mustard
1 Tbs. ground allspice
2 c. cider vinegar
3 Tbs. salt
1 Tbs. black pepper
1 tsp. ground cloves

*PREPARATION:*

Select good, ripe tomatoes.  Scald and strain through a coarse sieve to  remove seed and skin. Measure 1 gallon. When the tomatoes become cold add the remaining  ingredients.  Let simmer slowly for 3 hours.

Pour into hot sterilized 1-pint jars and seal. Process for 15 minutes in boiling water bath. Add 5 minutes processing time for altitudes from 1,001 to 6,000 feet, and another 5 minutes if over 6,000 feet.




*Homemade Worcestershire Sauce*

     2 Tbsp Olive Oil
3 Medium Onions, Chopped
5 Serrano or Jalapeno Chilies, Chopped
10 Garlic Cloves, Chopped
1 Tbsp Black Peppercorns
2 oz. Anchovy Fillets
4 Cups Water
2 Quarts Distilled White Vinegar
2 Cups Steenâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s 100% Pure Cane Syrup
2 Cups Dark Corn Syrup
1 Cup Molasses
1 tsp. Whole Cloves
2 Tbsp Kosher Salt
2 Peeled and Chopped Lemons
3 Tbsp Tamarind Paste
1/2 lb Fresh Horseradish, Peeled & Grated
     Combine the Oil, Onions, Chilies, and Garlic in a Heavy Dutch Oven (I pefer Cast Iron), saute until the Onions are slightly softened. Add the remaining ingredients, bring to a boil, then down to a simmer. Simmer, stirring occasionally, until the mixture coats the back of a spoon, about 3 hours. Strain. Refrigerate.
     **If you like, put this in sterilized mason jars, screw on hot lids tightly, and place in a hot water bath, covering the jars by 1 inch. Boil for 15 minutes then remove and let cool. Check the seals, tighten the lids. Keep in a cool, dark place indefinitely. Refrigerate after opening.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 14, 2007)

Hot damn, I'm famous and Peculiarmike even thinks so!!! With news like this out here I can't imagine why we're still talking about spaghetti sauce. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had alot of work to do around here today in the 100Â° heat, I wish I had known some of our forum members had so much energy today. I could've put ya'll to work doing something constructive.


----------



## zapper (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey, Smoked.

I would have to say that with 700 + post under your belt, you are most likely addicted to this place more than you realize
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And not to go all Dr. Phill on you, but your post about wanting to leave is most likely a cry for help. Here is the good news, You are welcomed by all have I have seen. If you think that you need a break from the place, then by all means take a break, If you need to vent, I say then vent (be careful though, vents may bring back lash) Because this is a casual place and we tend to be very casual with each other, you can expect a little ribbing from the rest of us, but it is usually meant with the best of wishes. And besides, if you are gonna kick somebody, kicking them when they are down is the most fun!


----------



## webfoot (Aug 14, 2007)

Being a newbie on the forum I don't know if I have a voice or vote yet but here goes.

I read all the posts in the thread that is the topic of this discussion and did so before seeing this thread.

I think there is a lot I could agree on with what Az Redneck said.  In the original thread you got fairly defensive pretty quick.  Don't know that the forum's policy is on politics but think your comment with the political overtones amounted to a cheap shot but maybe I took it wrong.  I think this whole thing could have been adverted with the simple inclusion of a smiley regarding the use of a canned sauce as the basis of the receipe being offered.  You are aware that the food network as a popular program called "All most Home Made".  Lots of people, even decent cooks don't always have the time to do everthing from scratch including growing their own food.

Think the best thing to do is, write it up as a bad day and get back to being the good contributor numerous people in this thread said you are.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 14, 2007)

i got a 2 month old girl screaming (from colic) in my arms but i had to weigh in again... we all use some kind of processed something,canned whatever... i got some real whining going on here....i live around a large amish/mennonite  population and guess what.. our local walmart has a hay & horse hitching post. i see them in there everyday. i don't dog anyone for anything they do(unless uncle bacardi makes me bold).all here that read the post for this sillyness needto know that mossy was simply defending his wife- tatonka... yup thats mossy's wife... now on that point, try dogging my wifey's recipes... she's meaner than i am and uncle sammy taught me to be real mean,quick,silent,& nasty. but this crazy rum soaked fishing irish viking chose to marry a red headed scotts/cherokee woman... now that said can we all get back to the business of smoking meat & not each other ???


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 14, 2007)

*Good point my friend, Dutch, don't you think its time to lay it to rest?  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 14, 2007)

Smoked! Don't go we just got you back!

Everythings all better so cheer up and get your Smoking little butt back here where you belong!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow! I keep finding out stuff I didn't know... I really am in the dark around here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tatonka.. let me personally welcome you to the site (obviously belated but meaningful nonetheless).

Keep posting recipes as we need all we can get whether they are of the "all from scratch" variety or otherwise.

Mossy has become a fixture here over the last while and it is nice to meet his better half
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Everyone feel free to make your opinions known in good taste and in a good natured manner as long as you are willing to take the comebacks that result..

Smoked.. You are a highly esteemed member of this forum and I hope you choose to stay but obviously you have to do what you feel is right for you.. A little bit of humanity has been shown today and it's inherent strengths and weaknesses. Let us learn from the days events and seek to become better because of it.

We all have the propensity to let things that are said bother us.. in those times we must learn to also have the willpower to stop, whisper a prayer, realize it was most likely not spiteful but rather a breakdown in communication and continue moving forward as friends, fellow Americans and most of all fellow humans.

Tomorrow is a new day and hopefully brings with it cooler temperatures and cooler tempers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you  ... thank you ... thank you very much


----------



## skinnerc06 (Aug 14, 2007)

squeezy summed it up 4 pages ago.  This matter has gone on long enough.. everyone here  is because they want to learn and benefit from everyone elses suggestions and opinions.  If you dont agree with them, keep your mouth shut please. Newbs like me are here solely to learn from others suggestions and opinions.  Let us not forget that we were all in my position at some time.  No one should have to leave to forum for something like this.  I dont hold hostility towards anyone, i enjoy peace, thats why i smoke meat.  Why this conflict has resumed for almost 7 pages is way beyond me.. If we could get the kind of interaction from this thread on others on the sight, it would be excellent.  Perhaps a deep breath for all, and reconsideration of the circumstances would be beneficial.  Just a thought.  Then again, this is just an  opionon


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 14, 2007)

This is all Al Gore's fault.


----------



## ozark rt (Aug 14, 2007)

Well 3 out of 4 anyway.


----------



## kueh (Aug 14, 2007)

This may be a strange request.  Could you take a few photos of the Walmart with the hitching posts and post them ?    Not for a laugh.  More like a social comment.   

Now if a Walmart would open in Florence Italy with gondola parking .......


----------



## javajoe (Aug 14, 2007)

Where's Rodney King when we need him


----------



## 316sports (Aug 14, 2007)

What I find interesting in the threat to leave, is that "Smoked" still visits this site.  Why threaten to leave, but not do it?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 14, 2007)

sure i'll get some pics next time to the store.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 14, 2007)

*I'm thinking it is time to let this one DIE.*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 14, 2007)

That would be cool


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can I second and third that in the same post, I'm Lazy


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 14, 2007)

I am closing this thread for many reasons.. I think it is getting us off track of what this forum is all about and I think it is serving as a means to continue little sarcastic remarks that may or may not be deserved.. 

nonetheless..

I agree..

It is time to move on.

What has been said has been said and there is really nothing else that could be said to make this better or worse in my opinion.

Everyone kiss and make up.. ok.. maybe *no kissing* cause that would just be too wierd!

Everyone shake hands and decide to move on and not look back..

All in favor of closing the thread?

Good!

Closed it is then!


----------

